# Akon molests a 14 year old girl on stage



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

Akon Molests 14 Year Old Girl On Stage - Video Â» Hollywood Grind - Celebrity Gossip

what the hell. thats just wrong. i hate when idiots like that make millions for no reason and they DEFINATELY don't deserve it. what was a 14 year old dressed like that for also!? im in awe..


----------



## usersassychick0 (Apr 21, 2007)

what?? I did not know this! thats soo bad, and he has 3 wives?? omg..


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

Im reading the comments people left on that page..they're really nauseating. everyones saying it's her fault for dressing like a slut. hello. no. thats like saying it's a girls fault for getting raped because she was asking for it by dressing provocative. (which is used a lot but is sooo wrong)

'Why is everyone getting on Akon??? Like he gonna stop what he is doing and ask everyone he brings up on stage their ageâ€¦And that little girl know she is wrong dressing like a grown woman..And her father has the nerve to say something he should be cussed out cause he needs to look at it like this your 14 YEAR OLD is a slut and instead of addressing Akon someone needs to sit u down and teach u how to raise ur daughter!!!!!"

makes me sick.

i don't care if shes 16 or 26, it's innapropriate at any age. but especially in this case because she is a minor. but either way, it's wrong..and to not fault akon is completely bull.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

Did u see her outfit? shes supposedly 14 but looks 18 and Akon hes no better


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 21, 2007)

ok look i agree 10000milllion percent especially watching that video UGH i dont know if he could be any more gross or degrading

buuuttt huge but lets face the music people...the girl here,,,she is no rape victim and she went out and dressed like that got up on stage did all that shit...she is definitly definily part of the problem. he should have treated her with abit more respect, but please lets get serious, i dont wear low cut shirts when im single cuz I like looking at my boobs. and she didnt wear that cuz SHE liked what she looked like she wore it cuz she knew guys would. i dont disagree that that was gross, so before everyone jumps down my throat, as far as he was concerned (taking away the fact that what he did was disgusting, but not illegal) she was 18. so...now you can attack me...but really...that was what she wanted and im sure she was happy about it, i mean...she wrapped her legs around him ewwwwwwwwww to both of them, an i like his music so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

^^I agree, she doesn't look nor act like a 14yr old girl. I don't know, these days 14yr olds act and appear much older. She _was_ at the concert dressed this way, how was he to know her age? Also, she seemed to like it! The fact that her father is a minister means nothing. Have you ever observed some of _their _children? You must remember that they are human. Just look at her! He is Muslim, if you read the Koran you will see that having mutiple wives is acceptable, he is not a Christian. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

I duno. I don't necessarily think she wanted anything by dressing that way. And also, to me it looked like she was holding on to not be thrown off. He was throwing her around so fast, thats hardly a time to react. Anyways, what the heck is he doing that for anyway? Thats just wrong for a concert or anywhere outside the bedroom with someone actually LEGAL

I don't agree it was molest either, thats just the title of it. I do think it's disgusting and shouldnt have happened.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 21, 2007)

ok first of all BEFORE i go around suing this singer (i have no idea who he is) i would beat the shit out of my 14 year old for going out in public dressed that way and i agree that dressing a certain way doesnt mean your "asking for it" but when your showing your boobs and/or ass im sorry if you get raped you DID ask for it, there is no damn reason ANY woman should dress like that if she has any self respect. think about it...a 14 year old with boobs almost falling out, out way past midnight im sure, with a bunch of guys/men at a club and gets raped, now take a 14 year old who's dressed in jeans and t-shirt, goes to mcdonalds at 2 pm and gets raped? i dont think so, i HATE when people say just cuz she dressed like a slut doesnt mean she deserves to get raped, um if your 14 that was ONLY obvoius!!! her ass should have been at home doing homework and washing her underwear!!!!!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

She loved it.. she was smiling away


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

She appers to have been a willing participant.


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 21, 2007)

wow am i glad i heard this its about F*king time people understand that being politcaly correct isnt always the way. thanks for not eating me alive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is a little girl!!! LITTLE with no respect and no brain. i dont think its right that it happened but still she might as well have gone naked...barf


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

This is innocence? They look the same age


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

whoa..you said you agree it doesnt mean youre asking for it but then you go to say she was asking for it. even if she was naked no one deserves to be raped. plus i duno where you got all that stufff about being in a club past midnight and with a bunch of guys/men. it's an akon concert, im sure there were more girls than anything. also just because she dressed like that doesnt mean she was indeed a slut like everyones treating her. im kinda confused about the whole mcdonalds thing, lol. honestly, if youre gonna get raped..the person wont care what youre wearing. he/she is gonna rape you. because people are sick like that. people dont rape because they see half naked women, people rape because theyre sick people.

although this really has notihng to do with the situation because no one was raped. i just don't like how someones choice of clothing makes such a statement about how she should be treated


----------



## Ashley (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's what her dad had to say:

Trinidad News, Trinidad Newspaper, Trinidad Sports, Trinidad politics, Trinidad and Tobago, Tobago News, Trinidad classifieds, Trinidad TV, Sports, Business

I've read that the club was 18+ so perhaps he assumed she was not a minor.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

i agree with what he said about children being fastinated by pop stars. after all she was only 14. she definately wanted to get his attention but it went too far


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

Funny u know ... no mention on her almost no shirt , shirt


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 21, 2007)

"They are innocent to the wicked ways of the world and it is our responsibility as elders to keep them safe" ummm okay let me explain something...my daddy...he likes to keep me safe and do you know what i was lucky enough to receive from my parents???? an education about what KEEPS ME SAFE that means not biting off more than i can chew, knowing about situations that i get myself in and last but most importantly, i was taugh about dignity and self respect. this girl dressed like this...u wanna play the she didnt ask to be treated this way card? lemme put it this way, it is a general thought now a days unfortunatly that girls who dress like that want to get some. now whether that is the truth or not is not the issue, this girl knew she would get alot of attention, whether unwanted or not, she knew she would get it. the idea is that if you know what people will think whether its to this extreme or to just someone thinking youre a slut...dont dress like that, she listens to the music, she is part of the popculture phenomena...hello? dont dress like that its not rocketscience....i wont walk around half naked if i dont want that kind of attention. once again, maybe me showing off my breasts in a low cut shirt cant be called me asking to be raped but it can definitly be called me looking for "that kind" of attention. iof there is something i dont like about it its up to me...no one else, we can only be responsibe for our own actions.

whew...i didnt realise how strongly i felt about this

(p.s akon IS a pig...but this isnt the issue)


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Children hummmm.......why was this *child* at an 18+ club? Is the Minister unable to control the whereabouts of his *child*? BTW, simulated sex acts have been taking place on stage for many years. Remember, they accused Elvis of this, then would only broadcast him from the waist up. Also, Bobby Brown was arrested for performing a lude sex simulation on stage in the late early 90's, Mick Jagger simulated with microphone poles, the list goes on. People know this happens all the time at concerts.


----------



## Annia (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow, that's gross. This seems to be a very touchy subject, hopefully it won't get out of hand.

My thoughts are, whether she's 14 or 26... Akon is wrong. Whether she's naked or clothed, Akon is wrong. No one should be treated this way, regardless!


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 21, 2007)

i definitly cant argue that its just upsetting that noone educates their children anymore


----------



## Annia (Apr 21, 2007)

Yeah, it is heart breaking. I think the problem is that they don't care, are not aware, or did not want the child... or the family or family member is dysfunctional.

I just wish there was some one to help those in need, like this young woman.. she definitely needs some help.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Dads saving the world and forgot to start at home.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow u sure hit the nail on tha spot!


----------



## natalierb (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay, she knew what she was getting herself into! She entered a contest where you have to dance like a whore! C'mon! Wearing those clothes + entering a whore dancing contest= ?


----------



## russianred (Apr 21, 2007)

i don't agree with polygamy, but it served a purpose when in ancient times during war women way out numbered men and it was thought than a man should take on additional wifes, to ensure their security and protection. it was actively encouraged. It only became outlawed in christianity in 4 or 5 AD. These days it uncommon amongst the vast majority of muslims.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't understand why it's OK to treat women like garbage, like they're not even human, because they dress a certain way. I am thinking now of the "she was asking for it" argument.

A person is only responsible for his or her own actions. If I go out in a short skirt, I'm responsible for wearing a short skirt. Last time I checked that was perfectly legal. If someone decides I lose the right to my own body and rape me because of that skirt, that is HIS responsibility and fault, not mine.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh man. I am a huge anti molestion person BUT how was he supposed to know? yes, she is dressed the part but if it is like those one things where the artist asks for a person to come on stage, then i am pretty sure he had no idea how old she was. No one in thier right mind would do that to a 14 year old in public. even if you are the biggest pedo in town. Plus 3 wives? dont believe all you read. just because the dude is african doesnt mean he has the mannerism and characteristics of some african men. i am yet to see those three wives so...yeah....okay, then.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 21, 2007)

Umm...well I love Akon, but that's a little creepy. I couldn't see the video too well here at work, but I can see him humping her on the floor. I can't really see the girl's expression, but she did willingly get up on that stage. I don't know. They're both at fault I feel. It's not like she was dragged up there wearing a little tea party dress.


----------



## semantje (Apr 21, 2007)

thats disgusting in any way, even with a 40 year old. but that girl doesnt look 14 and her mommy never should left her the house dressed like this, my mom would kill me!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 21, 2007)

Less we forget in order to be able to get on stage, 7 ladies had to dance like "whores" to compete to be able to dance with him. So, she was most definitely a willing participant. They're both in the wrong IMHO, and they both knew what they were doing regardless of age. At the same time, what's the legal age of consent in Trinidad? We know it's about 18 here (some states it's less), so who knows if that's "kosher" there... I still stand that it's wrong on all accounts.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 21, 2007)

It was wrong on both of their accounts, but that is life. Based on the music videos that are put out, females as young as 6 think that you are supposed to dress like a tramp, and flaunt yourself in front of a man. That's why men have a big problem disrespecting and exploiting women. She did what she saw on videos, she displayed it for him. That's not a surprise.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

jeeses really where does that kinda stuff happen?


----------



## han (Apr 21, 2007)

a 14 year old girl dress like that, i think she is asking for negative attention also preachers kids are the worst sometimes i knew one that was very wild.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

I vote that shirt was slutty so she gave off an slutty impresion.. what if she had an outfit resembling a Nun's outfit would Akon hump her then?

Gettin my point?


----------



## han (Apr 21, 2007)

some 14 year olds are fast they act like there 25 and they dont have to dress a certain way to be Fast


----------



## Aprill (Apr 21, 2007)

what do you mean?


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

6 yrs olds dancing for men?


----------



## Aprill (Apr 21, 2007)

nonono, not dancing for men, but dancing nasty. I will give u a perfect example,

when i went to go withdraw my son from public school, it was before christmas, so they were having a christmas party. There was a little girl in kindergarten that was doing something called p**** poppin. When I saw that I was thinking to my self this is a load of :bs: that came from one of two places, her mom, or tv, specifically, BET.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 21, 2007)

Ohh i wonder how that dance looks like


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 21, 2007)

First off... the girl in the video DOES NOT look anywhere near 14. She looks like she is at least 21. She also seemed to not have a problem with what was going on as she was laughing and happy up there... but who knows. It isn't right for Akon to do this to anyone on stage. Also, if this girl is 14, then I can see how 11 year olds are having sex... because they must look about 18 anyway. Lol.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 21, 2007)

I live in Louisiana and I have seen 6 year olds dressed like teenagers! I am shocked! I was not allowed to dress like that when I was growing up.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow....this is a tough subject:10: . I first off think this little girl has NO business dressing and dancing like that!!!! I don't agree with what Akon did but in his defense how the hell could he know this girl was 14????? She was dressed like a slut, danced like a whore and looked like she was over 18. She didn't seem to mind being tossed around on stage and if she did then thats a little bit of a different story. I would of ***** slapped her ass from here to the end of the world if that was my daughter going to a concert dressed like that.

Where did the video (Ludacris) go that i was just looking at:kopfkratz: ? Anyway if little girls dance like that were in a lot of trouble in this society. The parents need to take responsibility and monitor what their children watch and what they wear out of the house


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

LOl well fo course not if she was dresed like a nun. if she was in regular clothes im not convinced he wouldnt, but i duno

haha, sorry that made me laugh, huge anti molestation person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

finally i feel someone agrees with me! yayyy!

yeah im not quite sure if its always THAT bad though.


----------



## Annia (Apr 21, 2007)

I completely agree!


----------



## charish (Apr 21, 2007)

she does look older than 14, and yes she was dressing inappropriate for a 14 yr. old. maybe she liked it, maybe not. but what he did was wrong either way ,i don't care what beliefs you have of having however many wives,just goes to show you that he has no respect for women at any age including his wives. she may have the body of an older woman, but the mind of a child. and just b/c you may dress the wrong way doesn't mean if you get raped you asked for it. what if you're in a bikini, does that count too? she dressed that way b/c she's young and wants to look older and get attention, she doesn't really understand the consequences yet, hello she's a 14 yr. old. but they better keep there eyes on her (her parents), b/c if she's acting like this now, they're really gonna have problems when she gets older.


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 21, 2007)

I wonder if she would have done this knowing the contest was _fake_.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

im so glad you brought up bikinis!!! i wasnt going to because i wasnt sure if it would be on topic. ive seen many girls in slutty bikinis but not once do i think they are slutty or want attention or are asking to be mistreated. I wear a one piece that shows little, and I can still say that no matter how slutty the bikini I wont think badly. I know there has to be girls on here that have talked bad about what the girl was wearing who show their clevage and wear a tiny bikini. so, if they were raped themselves, and were wearing that tiny bikini, i doubt theyd think they were asking for it. i think the situation would change for everyone if it was in their shoes. however they might not have been dancing like that while wearing the bikini. but thats not what is being argued, because people just keep saying dressed like that she asked for it.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

These are historical performances that can be verified and in their time, were considered just as bad. Acceptance levels have changed, now some of the performances are considered mild.


----------



## AnitaNa (Apr 21, 2007)

ok...besides the clothing issue and all that...what the hell is akon even doing? he's acting like an animal in heat..it looks pretty stupid and ridiculous. The guys a loser.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

well, it's wrong anyway

yep..a funny comment on the site:

hey though - at least everyone will know not to have sex with akon now. because heâ€™ll break your hips and pelvic region apparently.


----------



## Saja (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree....how the hell was any second of that supposed to be attractive. His voice annoys the living hell out of me. And regardless of what this 14 year old dresses like.....SHES 14.....MOST 14 year olds are far from able to make the right decisions. Mommy and Daddy screwed up BIG TIME. Akon is just nasty.


----------



## Harlot (Apr 21, 2007)

Exactly my thoughts. What if she were to be lesbian? Would she still be considered at fault for some guy raping her if "she asked for it"? Hell no. Akon is a terrible singer IMO and this is just disgusting.

First off buddy, its your own "concert" (I put quotation marks on concert because to me, a rap/hip hop/ wtf ever music show isnt considered a concert in my eyes. They dont manually make their music therefore) Noone wants to see a simulation of your mediocre attempt in bed. It was wrong of him PERIOD. Not because of moral values or anything of opinion (even though that too), but mainly because your paying a ticket to see a musical performance, not a wierd ass singer dry humping.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

lol! it wasnt even mediocre, it was just scary!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow. I had heard about that earlier, but I just watched the video. It was a LOT worse than I thought it would be.

I don't like Akon or his music to begin with, but if I did...this would be enough to make me want to return/sell any of his cd's that I had bought and I sure as hell would not buy a ticket to any of his concerts.

What a pig.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

OK, this was a contest. The participants had been narrowed down after *numerous* freak dances. This 14yr old knew exactly what she was doing. Afterall, She won the raunchy contest. She put herself out there to be judged by everyone. I equate this with Girls Gone Wild--trashy, the only difference is culture. People of color, worlwide, have been dancing suggestively in public since the beginning. Let's not go through life with blinders on, it may not be accepted by everyone, but it happens all of the time.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

she thought she was going to africa. 14 year olds arent exactly adults in the way they think. i know a lot of people who would do stupid crap to win stuff that ARE adults. like the contest where they had to drink as much water as possible without peeing, and someone died. ok, totally different scenario, but people do STUPID stuff. and maybe she didnt even do it for the prize. but still. what kind of person lies about that to get girls to dance slutty? thats just scummy. just another thing that was totally wrong with that concert.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah its gross but she got on stage and im sure she didnt find anything wrong with. Oh well.


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok, I saw the video and It was so gross! It's just so wrong!


----------



## charish (Apr 21, 2007)

yep, i agree.

yeah i thought he looked pretty rediculous,and stupid. i mean did he or the people there really think that was cool?


----------



## SuddenRush (Apr 21, 2007)

Well it's not the first time he does that kind of dancing onstage.

YouTube - akon

YouTube - Tara Reid, Akon Smacks That on Stage at Sundance


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 21, 2007)

Akon has been doing that in his act for the longest.

I'm not saying what he's doing is cool - but obviously, she had no problem with it at the time. I even saw him doing that to Tara Reid weeks ago and there wasnt no fuss about there being a molestation. And she was dried humped by 2 guys. I mean, I know its Tara and all... haha... but I'm making a point.

And really, she doesnt look 14 at all... Iono. He really should never add that in his act, but no parent should let their pre-teens out to concerts looking like that.


----------



## han (Apr 21, 2007)

i dont ever think a girl ask to be rape or murdered by the clothes she wears and im sure the others didnt mean it like that. BUT if she has her lady bits hanging all out she is seeking some type of attention, cause anyone with a brain knows thats exactly what your gonna get . sadly though you dont always get the attention of your cute crush, you are also attracting attention from sickos , i dont think there is anything slutty about a mini skirt or a bikini, but people do sterotype and a guy may assume the girl is easy.

now if you got your ladybits hanging out grinding him on the dance floor then i would asume she is molesting him:rotfl:


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2007)

Plain and simple he is just a moron with a cheesey "dance" routine.:sleepyhead:


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 21, 2007)

Isn't the age of consent 18 in America? (In Sweden it's 15.) The reason most countries have an age of consent is because we deem children below a certain age to not be able to make desicions about sex, and therefore it is up to the adult to be responsible. Even if a 14-year-old waltzes in with a see-through top and dances like a "slut" (which, it seems, makes it OK to to whatever to her) and says "I want to have sex with you" to an adult, it is not legal for the adult to have sex with her.

Now, I understand it's hard to judge someone's age in a concert. But still, I find it sad how so many of you judge a 14-year-old, a child basically, and call her a whore and a slut, when really an adult male has no businness humping anyone like that. Why do you think the girl should show better judgement than a man older than her?


----------



## Harlot (Apr 21, 2007)

^ Another fine point told by Karen! Having a little girl dress inappropriately does not permiss the fact that the guy was still humping her.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

This *"child"* placed herself in an *adult* venue, and represented herself as an adult. By participating in the various stages of the contest, she proved her willingness. Hey, if it quacks and walks like a duck, society will see it as a duck. I'm sure this "young lady", LOL, had seen Akon videos &amp; concerts before attending. Freak contest are todays, Wet Tee Shirt Contest.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2007)

:applaus:well said!!!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

i see your point but people have plain out said she WAS asking for it so im almost positive they meant it that way


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 21, 2007)

She's still a child, no matter how she dressed or how willing she was.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 21, 2007)

I also agree with this!!! However, humping an adult or what looks like an adult might be tasteless it's not illegal and she KNEW from all the contests and concerts that this is his "ACT"


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 21, 2007)

because he asked for id before doing that, did he? I still dont see why everyone is so shocked about this. Neither one of them is innocent at all.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 21, 2007)

i dont think theyre shocked they just have a lot of different opinions about it that theyre expressing


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 21, 2007)

Yep. the age of consent is 18 here, but according to the article this happened in Trinidad.

Good point Karen, I agree.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

The legal age of consent in Trinidad is *16*.

Yep, she sure is and a *child* should stay in a *childs* place. She was not!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 21, 2007)

lol. Off topic, but you can have sex in Florida if you're 16 so long as your partner is under 24. Once a person turns 24, they can no longer have sex with anyone under 18.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 22, 2007)

what happened to just going to a concert and clapping or dancing and singing along? Geez. I dont want to see people humping all over the place. I had never even heard of Akon until he sang on American Idol (minus the dry humping, lol) and I thought his singing was awful.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Akon has been popular in the "States" since 2004, before then, he was in the background as a writer. He has sang with everyone from, your gonna love this one, *R. Kelley*(remember the 14yr old in his sex video), to Gwen Stefani. "He mimics the sounds of Senegalese _mbalax_ music and the Muslim muezzin's call to prayer."(a low hum) Attached is the video link for his most popular song to date, many have heard the "clean" version. *Warning: This is not the "clean" version, you may find it offensive*. I'll bet the 14 yr old recited every word of this song as he sang it at the concert! It's on his current album. Just listen.

MySpace Videos: Akon Ft. Snoop Dogg - I Wanna F**K You by &lt;&lt;&lt;SPEEDY&gt;&gt;&gt;

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* 



_Akon is just another man on my list of artists not to support because of the way he degrades women._

The sad thing is, many young women seem to love it! It attracts them. I know that we all need to place food on the table, but you could not pay me to be in a video titled " I Wanna F**k You." :eusa_wall:


----------



## han (Apr 22, 2007)

wow i learn something new^ i didnt know this

thanks for shareing


----------



## Aprill (Apr 22, 2007)

Akon is just another man on my list of artists not to support because of the way he degrades women.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 22, 2007)

Ditto to that!!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, here's my two cents:

1) No girl her age should ever dress like that or even dance like that. She knew what she was doing! She's not innocent!

2) 14, 24, 34, etc. doesn't matter. He shouldn't treat any woman that way!


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 22, 2007)

Seriously. I would not want anyone to know I was in a video that said that.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 22, 2007)

both parties were at fault. i would have been discusted to see that on stage but any 14 yr old wearing that wants attention and she got it. she was loving it and im sure her myspace page has the video and all those pictures posted!! so ya i think they both were in the wrong . . .


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

yep


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 22, 2007)

That's what I was thinking. If she didn't wanna be demeaned and taken advantage of, she shouldn't have so willingly participated. Who are her parents anyway? They need a good smack in the head for not keeping an eye on her!


----------



## farris2 (Apr 22, 2007)

The whole thing was wrong on both sides.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 22, 2007)

i dont support him because his music sucks and his voice is awful. hes a strange man. lol


----------



## Saja (Apr 22, 2007)

Many many 14 year olds do stupid things that are bad for them. That is why they are called children, not adults. Theres not alot of 14 year olds who have the maturity level to make those decisions. In my opinion.....parents fault.


----------



## han (Apr 22, 2007)

i disagree, you cant always blame the parents when a teenager f*cks up

peer pressure maybe, everytime something goes wrong its poor kids her/his parents suck.. some kids are very manipulative, sneaky, lieing out of control brats that are self centered and think its all about "me me me"

in cases like that i feel sorry for the parents there the ones getting abused


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm just shocked he has three wives, ugh! And when I saw the pic from the posted link, first thing I thought was, "Whoa! She's fourteen?!" Crazy.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah thats true i agree


----------



## ivette (Apr 22, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 22, 2007)

Akons fans know the content of his music and most likely are familiar with his onstage antics. Anyone at that show went knowing what they were in for.

The young lady is at fault for placing herself "voluntarily" in a very adult situation, in very adult attire. Akon had no way of knowing her age. That does not excuse his obvious lack of class and lack of talent.

Off Topic Rant:

This is a touchy subject for me because I was always criticized for dressing slutty or provacative when I was younger...well actaully still to this day. When in fact, I was wearing the same clothes as my peers but I had a more womanly figure. I still get stares when I wear tank tops, like everyone else in the world, but I am busty. I've had people tell me I was "asking" for the wrong kind of attention. Hmm...I guess my hips and my breasts are begging to be raped. Soooo...my point is all Women are at risk for rape. In this case her clothing was FAR from appropriate, but clothing should never be a scapegoat for sexual assualt of any type.


----------



## Harlot (Apr 22, 2007)

Im going to have to disagree on this one. Even though she may have participated, having knowledge of what really goes down may have been lacking on her part. Ive seen people go to* real* concerts just because they like one or two songs from a band without knowing anything about them (which pisses me off). But hey, its a conformist society in general and the monkey will do what the monkey sees. Even if the example was from musicians who are from a total different area all around, they do do theatrics and such. Not just play music all the time.


----------



## selene (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd say a 14-yr old needs a parent who is going to parent her so this type of thing "can't" happen.

I don't like the whole "she deserves b/c of how she is dressed" mode of thinking - rather dangerous line of thought.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you actually seen the video of this? You can find it on YouTube. Once you see it you'll realize that she wasn't exactly not going along with it. She was all into it, too, so you can't totally fault Akon. Granted she's a minor (supposedly) but she wasn't fighting him off.

She's wrong for wearing that outfit and those "f"-me red pumps, though. :/


----------



## MindySue (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah, the link i gave had the video in it, and when everyone said what they thought i think most of them if not all had seen the video. im guessing you didn't see the link?


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 23, 2007)

gross.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

Totally missed the post with the link. I was skimming through the thread.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not buying this, the 14yr old "young lady" does not appear to be the least bit *green. *She's *conforming* because she knows what to do and likes it! Have you ever seen a Freak Contest? _*Amatuers*_ don't win, they are raunchy. Believe me it's not Dancing With the Stars. This form of dance is well know in the Afro community worldwide. It has many slang names. Please read the entire link. It describes the dance(Canadian, American,West Indian), *including the touching of genitals*. It has caused many problems at school dances. HTHs:

Grinding (dance) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Thanks everyone for participating in this healthy debate!* This_ is_ a very touchy subject. As many people as possible should be made aware of this form of dance. Many will be shocked. I'm 40+ years of age and can remember being told not to do this type of dance when I was a child.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2007)

She was definately a willing participant and if you know anything about Akon this really shouldnt be shocking. some of the readings ive been doing on other sites from people who were there say that the young lady also had her fun grinding on top of him and im almost positive when she goes to clubs and parties she does the same thing and not only her but alot of people her age that live in communities like Speerritual has said. I mean ive seen this happen in clubs the only shocking part is that it was recorded and a celeb was doing it plus the girl was 14.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 23, 2007)

*My Friends made me do it!!*


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2007)

lol batty.


----------



## Ricci (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL well she said to the media her friends made her do it.... yeah right lol what an excuse


----------



## han (Apr 23, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2007)

well im sure she did say it, she is the preachers daughter. lol


----------



## han (Apr 23, 2007)

maybe the devil made her do it, im sure the preacher will buy that, and try to cast it out of her


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like the picture of her and her dad looking all sad. To me this is nothing more but a 14 or 15 yr old whatever she is, getting caught doing something stupid in a really public way. lol


----------



## MindySue (Apr 23, 2007)

i like how this is the thread i've created that has gotten the most replies! lol


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL at the Dancing with the Stars comment.


----------



## han (Apr 23, 2007)

i think tylers thread(dont let this thread die) has the most replies it is huge


----------



## bostonchick143 (Apr 23, 2007)

what myspace page do you look at to find this cause i heard this on the radio this morning


----------



## Feniks (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd say they're both at fault, him obviously more at fault.

And it's kind of shocking what teens these days would do or dress at concerts. I went to a Vanilla Ice concert once, and girls were taking off their tops and running towards the stage during the Show Me Your Boobies song.


----------



## katnahat (Apr 24, 2007)

I think this is just another example of the downward spiral of our society. If this girl was 30 how was that display entertainment??? That was just a sick man using his "fame" to degrade a (in this instance, a girl). Rap/HipHop is becoming a very disgusting genre of music.

When I was 14 I went to sleepovers with friends and the skating rink. Children are being exposed to things they should know nothing about at these young ages. Partly due to the poor morals that are being instilled in them by no other than their parents (I know, NOT in all instances). Another factor is the immoral music they listen to 24 hours a day.

I've listened to my fair share of Rap/HipHop. I am starting to see the negative effect (the horrible rap) is having on the lives of kids/young adults. Pop music is not off the hook in this either. Look at Brittany Spears, Lindsay Lohan and (if you can say she is a singer :sleepyhead: ), Paris Hilton. All morally bankrupt.

Sorry to go on a morality rant. This is a subject that really bothers me. People in the "spotlight" that have no boundaries.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 24, 2007)

haha im going to the skating rink friday!! im such a loser..and im almost 18!! i like innocent fun. haha


----------



## Aprill (Apr 24, 2007)

perfectly said:rockwoot:


----------



## xjudyx (Apr 25, 2007)

wow..this makes me speechless


----------



## MindySue (Apr 26, 2007)

ohyea, way more. theres TONS of threads with more replies i meant out of all the ones ive created this ones the most i've gotten


----------



## leezer83 (Apr 26, 2007)

got it


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 26, 2007)

Well.. I just had to put my 5 cents in too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't think that any outfit gives someone the right to rape someone, and it's DEFINATELY not an excuse, EVER. It sickens me that people can think this - even if she said she wanted it but then when the time came decided that she didn't want to afterall - it's STILL rape. It's the man's job to be sure, in order to protect himself.

The thing is, I'm not sure if this was the case, but in Australia, you have concerts that are 18+ (18 is the age you can drink, 16 for sex) and all ages concerts.

If this was an all age concert (and if it wasn't, how did she get in without ID??) Then he should have acted more appropriately, because there would obviously be children there. I don't think 'concerts' are only for adults, but I do think they should be modified if children will be there. He should have known better.

I don't think he should have treated anyone this way, regardless of whether she knew what she was doing - and she obviously did.

They are both to blame. And, I don't think her parents can be held accountable for her actions - they didn't force her to get up there, did they? People have to take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 26, 2007)

i agree i saw this video a while back...like a week or two. she was loving it..look at her face


----------



## Annia (Apr 26, 2007)

Yay, thanks for posting.. this sums it up for my thoughts. I completely agree with you.


----------



## Harlot (Apr 27, 2007)

Okay, I see now. Although I still dont think she doesnt deserve it, I can see that shes not completely innocent. I see your point Speerituall1, your right lol. I kinda forgot that she DID win a whore dance contest after all. Who the hell came up with grinding anyways?! Its so distasteful and disgusting. Id rather get knocked out by random dude in a mosh pit than degrade myself in puplic the way_ they_ danced.


----------

